# Betrug bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen IBAN GB89 REVO 0099 7016 8377 71 Ronny Menzel



## Markorn (4 Juni 2020)

Hatte leider letzte Woche einen Betrag von 300 Euro überwiesen. Der Verkäufer machte einen seriösen Eindruck Anfangs. Kommunikation war de Verkäufer per Telefonat sowie WhatsApp erreichbar. Fragte sogar am Telefon ob ich nicht in der Nähe wohne und das abholen könnte.
Daraufhin hatte ich das Geld auf die folgende IBAN überwiesen:
GB89 REVO 0099 7016 8377 71


Personalien stimmen mit den Angeben Daten auch überein. Nur ist er seit dem Tag der Überweisung nicht mehr erreichbar.


Könnt ihr mir eventuell Tipps geben wie ich am besten vorgehe?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## BenTigger (4 Juni 2020)

IBAN GB ist Großbritanien...
Als Info: Ausländische Bank.
Wer hier in DE eine Bank in GB hat, kommt mir zu 99,99% gleich verdächtig vor.
Da können inländische Behörden keine Daten des Inhabers abfragen. (ok abfragen können sie, bekommen aber keine Antwort aus dem Ausland).
ICH würde niemals (egal wie toll das Angebot sein könnte) dort hin Geld überweisen. Die ideale Abzockbasis.
Doppelt verdächtig ist dann ja noch, wenn erst behauptet wird, das könne auch abgeholt werden und somit der Anschein sugeriert wird, es ist hier in DE. Warum dann eine Bank in GB?
Egal welcher fadenscheinige Grund dann angegeben wird, das ist in meinen Augen ein NO GO!

(Als Meinungsinfo für nachfolgende User, die mal vorher dazu googeln und hier landen.)


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juni 2020)

Markorn schrieb:


> Personalien stimmen mit den Angeben Daten auch überein. Nur ist er seit dem Tag der Überweisung nicht mehr erreichbar.



Wie sind welche Daten dann zu dir zur Prüfung übermittelt worden?
Du kannst schlecht reale Daten bei der Bank abfragen, die dann mit echten WhatsApp Daten verglichen werden können.
Ausweiskopien sind eh oft in Betrügerkreisen gefälscht oder aus Identitätsdiebstahl erworben.
Kontoauszüge kann jeder irgendwie erstellen, ob die mit den echten der Bank übereinstimmen ist dann noch eine weitere Frage...



> Könnt ihr mir eventuell Tipps geben wie ich am besten vorgehe?
> Danke im Voraus



Du kannst gerne eine Anzeige bei der Polizei stellen. Aber das hilft dir nicht bei der Wiedererlangung deiner 300€.

Leider wird es letztendlich darauf hinauslaufen, dass du eine Trauerzeremonie über die verlorenen 300€ zelebrieren darfst, da die nie wieder zu dir zurück kommen werden.
Hört sich hart an aber ist leider Realität, wie wir aus jahrelangen ähnlichen Fällen lernen mussten. 
Sorry, wenn sich das jetzt etwas überheblich liest, ist aber leider, zu unserem Bedauern, die Realität.

Ich befürchte, es wird ein teures Lehrgeld für dich werden.
Obwohl ich dir herzlich wünsche, dass du mir später das Gegenteil an den Kopf werfen kannst.
Über die Beulen würde ich mich freuen, wenn du dann verrätst, wie man dagegen erfolgreich angehen kann.


----------



## BenTigger (5 Juni 2020)

UUUUPS, ich sehe grade....
vorher mal nach der IBAN  GB und REVO gegoogelt hätte hier schon aus 2018 einen Beitrag dazu gefunden!!!









						Ebay Kleinanzeigen - Iban:GB83 REVO 0099 7088 3028 23 - Betrüger !
					

Achtung Betrüger:  Auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen und anderer Portale  ist jemand unterwegs, der  folgende Bankdaten  zur Zahlung übergibt, dessen Name allerdings nicht  mit dem Empfänger auf der Kontodaten übereinstimmt,  nach Zahlung keine Ware versendet und  sich nicht mehr meldet.  Strafanzeige...




					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## jupp11 (5 Juni 2020)

Vorweg: Diese Fragen sollen auch andern Usern bei der Beurteilung solcher Angebote  helfen:


Markorn schrieb:


> Hatte leider letzte Woche einen Betrag von 300 Euro überwiesen. Der Verkäufer machte einen seriösen Eindruck Anfangs. Kommunikation war de Verkäufer per Telefonat sowie WhatsApp erreichbar.


Wie beurteilt man auf Grund von Telefonat/WhatsApp, ob jemand seriös ist?
Betrüger pflegen sich nicht als Betrüger vozustellen.
Über welche Nummer  ging das/die Telefonat/e?


Markorn schrieb:


> Personalien stimmen mit den Angeben Daten auch überein.


Worin/mit was  bestand die Übereinstimmung?
Leider lesen Betroffene diese Informationen meist erst, wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.

Nochmal:* Vorkasse ist ein absolutes No-Go* wenn der Verkäufer de facto völlig unbekannt
ist und wenn er einen noch so seriösen Eindruck macht.


----------



## Markorn (5 Juni 2020)

Der Empfänger des Bankkontos ist mit den angegebenen Personalien identisch.
Die Telefonnummer unter der telefonierten und per WhatsApp schrieben ist:
0177 4749561
Trotzdem erst einmal danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Gbll (14 August 2020)

Würde auch von dem übers Ohr gehauen, habe aber eine deutsche iban bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2020)

Gbll schrieb:


> ...habe aber eine deutsche iban bekommen.


 Dann poste die doch hier bitte.



Gbll schrieb:


> Würde auch *von dem* übers Ohr gehauen...


Aber nur, wenn der saublöd ist. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist der Ronny entweder eine Fata Morgana (also eine Fälschung) oder die Daten stammen aus einem Identitätsdiebstahl eines bedauerlichen, anderweitigen Opfers.


----------



## Lennard (27 August 2020)

Wurde auch von dem Ronny Menzel verarscht. Nach seinen Angaben kommt er aus Zinmowitz. War bei der Polizei und hab Anzeige erstattet. Hat mir auch ein Bild von seinem Perso geschickt mit Datumsnachweis. Ist mit den Personalien auch polizeibekannt wegen mehrfachen Betruges. Bei mir ging es über Paypal Freunde. Habe auch nach dem Überweisen des Geldes mehrfach mit ihm telefoniert, dann ging nur noch die o2 mailbox ran. Bin immer seeehr vorsichtig immer, aber hat alles einen seriösen Eindruck gemacht.

naja, kohle weg. Mal sehen ob was bei rum kommt. Das ganze ist noch nicht vorbei, fahre bald nach Zinnowitz mit ein paar Freunden das wird super (wenn die Adresse stimmt).


----------



## Lennard (27 August 2020)

Telefonnummer über die ich nur telefonisch und per sms kontakt hatte: 0176 58803932


----------



## von Lützow (27 August 2020)

Lennard schrieb:


> Ronny Menzel, Zinnowitz


Den Weg kannst du dir sparen, der echte Ronny wohnt nämlich in einem anderen Bundesland.


----------



## Juhuuu (4 Dezember 2020)

Seine Adresse aus dem Einwohnermeldeamt ist leider nicht aktuell.

Der Brief kam "aus dem Bundesland mit dem bären" unzustellbar zurück


----------



## Robert (7 Februar 2021)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Wie sind welche Daten dann zu dir zur Prüfung übermittelt worden?
> Du kannst schlecht reale Daten bei der Bank abfragen, die dann mit echten WhatsApp Daten verglichen werden können.
> Ausweiskopien sind eh oft in Betrügerkreisen gefälscht oder aus Identitätsdiebstahl erworben.
> Kontoauszüge kann jeder irgendwie erstellen, ob die mit den echten der Bank übereinstimmen ist dann noch eine weitere Frage...
> ...


Da muss ich Ben Trigger Recht geben. Ich stehe derzeit wegen eines anderen Betrugsfalls mit der Polizei in engem Kontakt. In meinem Fall ist Geld über Paypal an ein englisches Konto geflossen. Das war bei Paypal nicht einsehbar. Laut Polizei wird einer Verfolgung seitens der britischen Behörden und Kooperation mit der deutschen Polizei erst ab 5.000€ stattgegeben. Glücklicherweise ergibt sich durch die Anzahl der Geschädigten eine deutlich größere Summe und der Verfolgung wird voraussichtlich zugestimmt. Die Konten im Ausland werden heutzutage jedoch leider i.d.R. mit gefälschten Ausweisdokumenten eröffnet, sodass die Erfolgsquote sehr gering ist. Auch von meiner Seite mein Beileid!


----------



## Angelina (11 Februar 2021)

Hallo könnte mir vielleicht jeder was auch hinengefallen ist auf diese Masche schicken welche daten er bei euch angebebn hat.. bin leider auch hinein gefallen


----------

